# Egad!! Pursuit of mythical router switch continues



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Egad and Gadzooks! I just received the Craftsman Power Tool "auto" switch. Some of you guys probably already knew this but here is what I got.
A grey box 4.5" X 4.5" (11cmX11cm for some of you left handed guys). It has three inputs. BUT, here's how it works: you plug the device into a WALL outlet; then you plug your power tool into the grey box, top input. Then you plug accessories (vacuum and light if you wish) into the bottom two inputs on the grey box. Then you activate grey box. BUT.....BUT.....BUT.... I STILL gotta reach under the table to START my router.
#$#%#@$% durn it.
But wait.....what if I buy the Rockler switch and plug IT into the grey box and then plug........
ohhh....man.....my head is starting to get that feeling again! Its time to call in the Wild Turkey.
I shall carry on.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well what are you trying to accomplish?

I step on a foot switch it turn on the router and vac I step on it again it turns them off.

Is that what you want?

The craftsman works very well for a hand held router because you want the switch at that tool. If you want the switch off the tool then there are many other brands to choose from.

The craftsman does NOT have an on/off switch, it is strictly for turning on a vac when a power tool is turned on.

Just get a foot switch(my favorite, put a three outlet adapter at the foot switch, then plug in the router and vac into that and that still leaves one more open outlet.

Everything will turn on and off from that foot switch. Leave the router switch on all the time. The same thing can be done woth any external switch and some external switches also have the outlet built in. Again the craftsman has and is not an external on/off switch.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

nickao65 said:


> Well what are you trying to accomplish?
> 
> I step on a foot switch it turn on the router and vac I step on it again it turns them off.
> 
> ...


My needs are simple. I want a switch on the front of my router cabinet that I HIT when I want the router to start and the vacuum to come on. That is my dream.
Alas.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Birch said:


> My needs are simple. I want a switch on the front of my router cabinet that I HIT when I want the router to start and the vacuum to come on. That is my dream.
> Alas.


Well... the oft-maligned Bosch RA1181 table has that very switch, which controls two outlets. One thing you could do is try to get that as a replacement part from Bosch, though I would think someone sells one as an aftermarket part. 

Good luck. 

Bob


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Get this 23.99 and free shipping:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17401&filter=power

I love this because you just bump it with your hip if you want to turn it off.

This has one end that goes to the router, the other to the wall. At the point you plug the router into the switch plug in a 3 way(.89 to 5.00) similar to the picture. Then plug the router and the vac into the 3 way. Turn on the router and vac. Plug the other end of the switch in the wall.

When you hit the New paddle switch the router and Vac will turn on, bump it and they will turn off.

You can get this set up for about 27.00 this way or even less if you shop around, but that is a very nice switch. I have had several for many years and they are all working great!

Actually I like this better than the switches that have the built in outlet becasue you do not need that cord for the vac right at the switch. It is simpler doing it this way to organize and hide the cords better. If you are neat it will only look like just the paddle switch.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

That's just what I'm thinking of doing. Thanks. The grey box switch is fine I'm sure but it doesn't allow you to start/stop by hitting a switch right ON the table. By adding the Rockler it will. I'll keep ya posted.
Oh, and Thistle....Freud apparently will not sell that nice swtich FSP01 in the U.S.


----------



## brownfoot (Oct 12, 2006)

buy a replacement switch for a Craftsman 9-61181 table
it has 2 outlets on the back and a cord to feed in power
it also has a safety key, when you remove it the switch will not operate
has been on that model and many other Craftsman models for over 10 years
it will handle 15 amps, has overload protection, enough for a router and a shop vac
btw, same switch as on the Bosch table


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Speaking of switches...

Since I reside in an area which does have power failures from momentary to extended, I installed a Grizzly Industrial magnetic starter on my router table.

Once had a brief power failure -- off & on very quickly --good thing I had a firm grip on the work. Even though my Unisaw, the 15" planner, & 8" jointer have magnetic starters, I never gave the router any thought. That is until then when the ol' PC7518 seemed to come on all by itself. Good thing I have strong bladder & sphincter control & firm grip on the work....

W/ a magnetic starter, once the power fails, you must push the on button to restart the electrical flow to the tool. Do a Grizzly search for "switches"

I believe this is the unit I purchased: is Magnetic-Switch-Single-Phase-110V-Only-3-HP, item #G8292

Lee Valley offers a short 3 receptacle extension cord that also requires a manual re-set after a power interruption, Portable GFCI cord, # 03K51.10

As the remote controlled cyclone DC is hooked up to the router table, I don't need to worry 'bout starting it the same time I do the router. In fact, I like to start the cyclone & the shop vacuum before the tool & run it a brief period after shutting down the tool. That way the DC/vacuum clears the hose of all the debris. If you have ever shut off the shop vacuum & have sawdust, etc., drop from the hose, you know what I mean.


----------



## joseph f (Aug 25, 2006)

i have both my tables wired so that a switch in front activates an outlet in back .both router and vac plug into the outlet .cost less then the switch .
i have a sears switch and also one from woodworkers supply .so far i like the sears more .easier to plug stuff into it and does not run the vacuum as long after switch is turned off
i find the sears switch fails after sometime . i am on my third .they are very handy.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Just to confuse the issue a bit more, here's my interpretation. A slightlly oversized external box with a plug wired to a safety switch and a male plug on the bottom to plug the extension into.

This is held on each bench with two bolts and wingnuts. All powertool benches are equipped with the holes so the switches can be moved around as needed. I attribute this configuration to saving my bacon more than once. 

Allthunbs


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi all,

If you have a router that has an electronic brake system, and you intend on using an external switch, this feature, (the brake), won't work properly.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Hamlin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If you have a router that has an electronic brake system, and you intend on using an external switch, this feature, (the brake), won't work properly.


I don't know whether I have an electronic brake system but I can tell you that when I hit the BIG red paddle my PC 890 stops very quickly and the vacuum, as engineered, stops 7 seconds later so it will clean out the hose.
For a simple guy like me the solution I ended up with works just great.

To take nothing away from the more sophisticated stuff the other guys do.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Birch,

I didn't mean nor wish to discourage you from your efforts or anyone else. I have 2 Makita's both with the electric brake. I also have that particular sears switch. It disables the brake on the Makita's. I'm only pointing out that fact.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Birch You need to have your router and vac/accessories turn on when plugged into the box. The switch on the box opens the power.



Birch said:


> Egad and Gadzooks! I just received the Craftsman Power Tool "auto" switch. Some of you guys probably already knew this but here is what I got.
> A grey box 4.5" X 4.5" (11cmX11cm for some of you left handed guys). It has three inputs. BUT, here's how it works: you plug the device into a WALL outlet; then you plug your power tool into the grey box, top input. Then you plug accessories (vacuum and light if you wish) into the bottom two inputs on the grey box. Then you activate grey box. BUT.....BUT.....BUT.... I STILL gotta reach under the table to START my router.
> #$#%#@$% durn it.
> But wait.....what if I buy the Rockler switch and plug IT into the grey box and then plug........
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

These switch ideas are all interesting. I just hope that you are all still following the suggested method of turning off the router power switch and unplugging your router before making any adjustments. It would make no difference if your shop vac was turned on by accident, but we take no chances with our routers. Safety first!


----------

